# Sticky  READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST



## phendric

Being a new member here, I recently started a thread asking for snow blower recommendations, like many do. Since joining, I've been a little surprised at how many times minor variants of the same question get asked, and also surprised that there's not some sort of sticky giving new members guidance / recommendations about how to best ask their question. I've also been surprised at how many people come here with questions about their existing blower but don't provide enough information that folks here _can_ help.

It seems at least some others here agree:



orangputeh said:


> First of all NEW members should use the search box first and do some homework since this question has been posted here 1,576 times. a year. I'm amazed that regulars ( including myself ) have the patience ( sometimes I don't LOL ) to answer this question 1,576 times a year. But, alas I have learned that everyone thinks their predicament is UNIQUE.


So, if you're a new member, welcome! There's a wealth of snow blower expertise here.

If you are seeking advice about *which snowblower to buy*, please take some time to do the following:

First, spend some time educating yourself about snow blowers. Google and the forum's search function can help you find other questions similar to yours, as orangputeh has pointed out. Several things that were particularly helpful to me, though, were the following:

1. Moving snow: Paul Sikkema, who's a member on these forums (@Toolboxhero), maintains a website and YouTube channel where he talks all things snow blowers. He also maintains a list of the best snow blowers that's generally broken out by size of snowblower and amount of yearly snowfall. That list was really helpful to me when I was trying to educate myself.

2. Snow blower engine sizing chart: Given that a fair amount of conversation in recommendation threads revolves around "how much power do I need?" the first post in this thread is potentially very useful.

3. Neighbors: what do neighbors who know the area and neighborhood use (_or not use_)? One of my neighbors gave me helpful advice in recommending Ariens and telling me his 28" 308cc machine occasionally feels underpowered.

4: Dealers: what dealers are in your area? What do they carry? What do they sell a lot of? What do they see a lot of in their shop (_in terms of service/repair_)? I had a dealer tell me he almost never sees a Honda in his shop. Had I been willing to pony up for a Honda, that would have been influential data. It was also very influential to be told that, due to supply-chain issues (2021), they didn't know when they were going to have certain popular models delivered.

Second, if after doing some reading, you still want recommendations, feel free to post a thread that includes answers to the following questions (_credit goes to orangputah for these_):

Where do you live?
What elevation?
What is your annual snowfall?
What type of snowfall? wet? powder? both? which one is prevalent?
How much area do you need to clean?
What is your surface? dirt , gravel , concrete, pavers, asphalt , wood , other?
Is your surface flat? slightly sloped?, steep? other?
How old are you?
Male / female?
What is your budget?
How good are you with a wrench?
New or used (or either)?

If instead you're seeking help *troubleshooting or repairing an existing snow blower*, please provide, at a minimum, the following information:

Make
Model number
Serial number
Year manufactured (_if known_)
Description of the problem
Generally speaking, the make, model number, and serial number are all on a sticker somewhere on the body of the snow blower. If you have pictures of the blower, those can really help, but aren't strictly necessary.

By giving members here this information, you give them what they need to either make a solid recommendation for a new blower or help you with an existing one.


----------



## Ziggy65

Excellent advice, well done.


----------



## Caper63

Excellent write up. I belong to another wholly unrelated forum that has a similiar list. Every time a new ask comes in, someone points them to the list of information required to get a reasonable answer.


----------



## orangputeh

phendric said:


> Being a new member here, I recently started a thread asking for snow blower recommendations, like many others do. Since joining, I've been a little surprised at how many times minor variants of the same question get asked, and also surprised that there's not some sort of sticky giving new members guidance / recommendations about how to best ask their question. It seems at least some others here agree:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you're a new member wanting advice about which snow blower to get, first of all, welcome! There's a lot of collective snow blower expertise here.
> 
> Second of all, spend some time reading / educating yourself about snow blowers. Google and the forum's search function can help you find other questions similar to yours, as orangputeh has pointed out. Two websites that were particularly helpful to me, though, were the following:
> 
> 1. Moving snow: Paul Sikkema, who's a member on these forums (@Toolboxhero), maintains a website and YouTube channel where he talks all things snow blowers. He also maintains a list of the best snow blowers that's generally broken out by size of snowblower and amount of yearly snowfall. That list was really helpful to me when I was trying to educate myself.
> 
> 2. Snow blower engine sizing chart: Given that a fair amount of conversation in recommendation threads revolves around "how much power do I need?" the first post in this thread is potentially very useful.
> 
> Third, if after doing some reading, you still want recommendations, feel free to post a thread that includes answers to the following questions (_credit goes to orangputah for these_):
> 
> Where do you live?
> What elevation?
> What is your annual snowfall?
> What type of snowfall? wet? powder? both? which one is prevalent?
> How much area do you need to clean?
> What is your surface? dirt , gravel , concrete, pavers, asphalt , wood , other?
> Is your surface flat? slightly sloped?, steep? other?
> How old are you?
> Male / female?
> What is your budget?
> How good are you with a wrench?
> New or used (or either)?
> By giving members here this information, you give them what they need to make a solid recommendation.


Excellent write up. If someone other than me ( I'm a grumpy ol troll ) can do a definitive write-up on these suggestions and more it really should be a sticky post. That way people who have this question may be able to find their answer.

If they can not and/or have a very specific related question then of course post it. I really don't mind helping but when you see the same general question being asked every other day it can drive you ( me ) nuts.

That is why we have SA ( snowblower anonymous ) so we snowblower maniacs can relieve some stress 365/24/7 . yes newbies there are some of us that post here 365 days a year.


----------



## phendric

orangputeh said:


> If someone other than me ( I'm a grumpy ol troll ) can do a definitive write-up on these suggestions and more it really should be a sticky post.


I'm pretty sure forum admins can make existing posts sticky...

What would you want to see in a "definitive" write-up?


----------



## orangputeh

phendric said:


> I'm pretty sure forum admins can make existing posts sticky...
> 
> What would you want to see in a "definitive" write-up?


Well pretty much what you wrote up plus anything else that would help people answer this question. I figured if other contributed to this we could come up with a consensus on one all encompassing post.

I understand that no ONE sticky on this would answer every owner . It would be a good starting point and then people could ask more specific questions.


----------



## phendric

orangputeh said:


> I figured if other contributed to this we could come up with a consensus on one all encompassing post.


----------



## Big Ed

phendric said:


> Being a new member here, I recently started a thread asking for snow blower recommendations, like many others do. Since joining, I've been a little surprised at how many times minor variants of the same question get asked, and also surprised that there's not some sort of sticky giving new members guidance / recommendations about how to best ask their question. It seems at least some others here agree:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you're a new member wanting advice about which snow blower to get, first of all, welcome! There's a lot of collective snow blower expertise here.
> 
> Second of all, spend some time reading / educating yourself about snow blowers. Google and the forum's search function can help you find other questions similar to yours, as orangputeh has pointed out. Two websites that were particularly helpful to me, though, were the following:
> 
> 1. Moving snow: Paul Sikkema, who's a member on these forums (@Toolboxhero), maintains a website and YouTube channel where he talks all things snow blowers. He also maintains a list of the best snow blowers that's generally broken out by size of snowblower and amount of yearly snowfall. That list was really helpful to me when I was trying to educate myself.
> 
> 2. Snow blower engine sizing chart: Given that a fair amount of conversation in recommendation threads revolves around "how much power do I need?" the first post in this thread is potentially very useful.
> 
> Third, if after doing some reading, you still want recommendations, feel free to post a thread that includes answers to the following questions (_credit goes to orangputah for these_):
> 
> Where do you live?
> What elevation?
> What is your annual snowfall?
> What type of snowfall? wet? powder? both? which one is prevalent?
> How much area do you need to clean?
> What is your surface? dirt , gravel , concrete, pavers, asphalt , wood , other?
> Is your surface flat? slightly sloped?, steep? other?
> How old are you?
> Male / female?
> What is your budget?
> How good are you with a wrench?
> New or used (or either)?
> By giving members here this information, you give them what they need to make a solid recommendation.


What, You don't want my SS #? 
Most newbie's will just sign up and ask. 
They don't want to do the research, not all, but a few.

So, if they don't fill out the list they can't ask? 

But it sure would make answering easier. 
I think a lot will buy what they want regardless of what is recommended.
A lot will buy by their wallet too. You should add a how much can you spend?, to the list.
It is a big difference if you have $500 or $5000 to spend.

I normally don't recommend any brand. I read but don't post.


----------



## tabora

Big Ed said:


> So, if they don't fill out the list they can't ask?


This is a good start! Please make OP's post sticky, Scott.

One of the biggest annoyances for the Trollish amongst us is the newbie who asks questions about their specific machine without providing ANY useful information about it, including make, model number, serial number, etc. On a couple of other forums where I'm a member, there's a sticky of the type READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST. If you do not abide by that post's contents (especially about the make/model/serial), you simply will NEVER receive a reply. And anyone who does reply gets trolled... One does get very tired of asking for the same basic info over and over.


----------



## orangputeh

Big Ed said:


> What, You don't want my SS #?
> Most newbie's will just sign up and ask.
> They don't want to do the research, not all, but a few.
> 
> So, if they don't fill out the list they can't ask?
> 
> But it sure would make answering easier.
> I think a lot will buy what they want regardless of what is recommended.
> A lot will buy by their wallet too. You should add a how much can you spend?, to the list.
> It is a big difference if you have $500 or $5000 to spend.
> 
> I normally don't recommend any brand. I read but don't post.


yes. Big Ed #10 asks budget but I get what you say. Potential owners need to beware of cheap shiny new blowers that are junk for like $599 at a big box store. We do have to address VALUE. A couple years ago you could get an Ariens 826 ( I think with tires ) for $1199 with free delivery. I recommended this to my neighbor who didnt want to spend $2800 ( at the time ) for a new Honda. This was about 3-4 seasons ago and he is VERY happy with his purchase. It has served him well.

So yes , price/value is a very important variable.

also I wish they had a WINNER icon or emoji for some of these posts. Like is nice but there should be some alternatives.


----------



## sledman8002002

tabora said:


> READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST


Yes, I agree.


----------



## phendric

tabora said:


> newbie who asks questions about their specific machine without providing ANY useful information about it, including make, model number, serial number, etc. On a couple of other forums where I'm a member, there's a sticky of the type READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST.


Good idea. I updated both the initial post and the thread title to include these things.


----------



## aa335

tabora said:


> This is a good start! Please make OP's post sticky, Scott.
> 
> One of the biggest annoyances for the Trollish amongst us is the newbie who asks questions about their specific machine without providing ANY useful information about it, including make, model number, serial number, etc. On a couple of other forums where I'm a member, there's a sticky of the type READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST. If you do not abide by that post's contents (especially about the make/model/serial), you simply will NEVER receive a reply. And anyone who does reply gets trolled... One does get very tired of asking for the same basic info over and over.


Oh boy, you guys make it so tough on the TL; DR crowd. Every year around this time, Too Lazy ; Didn't Read comes scrambling to buy a new snowblower before the first snowflake hits the ground. They are afraid they have to resort to the shovel, or tackle that end of drive pile by hand, or all the good snowblowers are sold out for the season. Now they have to stop, read, and fill out this mortgage application of questionaires?

I like it! Where do I vote?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Good work phendric... most of that is covered here and there but that's a great collation.

I will indeed 'sticky' it.

And thanks. 🍻


----------



## phendric

Big Ed said:


> It is a big difference if you have $500 or $5000 to spend.





orangputeh said:


> We do have to address VALUE.


But! But! I'm _sure_ that, from a weight-per-dollar perspective, a $500 blower is by far a better deal than a $5000 blower...


----------



## orangputeh

phe
[QUOTE="phendric said:


> Good idea. I updated both the initial post and the thread title to include these things.


Congrats on making a sticky. Excellent job. Will help a lot of people ( and keep me from pulling out what's left of my hair..... )


----------



## Big Ed

phendric said:


> But! But! I'm _sure_ that, from a weight-per-dollar perspective, a $500 blower is by far a better deal than a $5000 blower...


I just missed out on an ariens 824 7 or 8 horse 24". I been looking for a little larger blower. My little Craftsman does fine, but for a big storm a little larger one would be nice to have. My 63 Snowbird does good too, but is a chore to work.
It was a 1997 but looked like new. Someone's granddad bought it and used it a hand full of times then it sat in the garage.
Wanted $400 and like I said it looked like brand new. And it was in my town over on the south side a 5 min drive.
It went quick. 

One question is how much mechanically incline one is. And if he has tools.
An older machine most likely needs some TLC and if you have no mechanical skills I would say your better off buying new? But even them you should have a little confidence in being able to maintain it.
We do live in a throw away society, and 75% of the throwaways are a simple fix.


----------



## Caper63

OK. Lets do a test case. No peaking at my other posts as to what I own:

I need a snowblower:


I live on the East Coast of Canada
150' above sea level
Avg annual snowfall 250 cm (100"). Seasonal variances can be +/- 100 cm
Snow can be dry and light, but we get wet systems as well. Largest systems are usually 30-40 cm, but occasionally can exceed that and hit 60-70 cm. On those occasions everything is closed and I have a full day to clean and access to a service with a farm tractor blower for $25
Cleaning asphalt driveway that has single entrance and doubles at the back. Will fit 6 or 7 cars if totally full. usually 2 or 3 cars in the driveway. Also clean a 25' x 3' walkway. I shovel by 300 sq foot deck when it gets too much snow. The deck is 5' up so getting a blower up is impractical.
Budget is up to $2000 CDN max, but happy to spend less
Want a good reliable blower. Inclined to a used unit that represents good value, but must be dependable (same as my view on cars)
Half Handy. A fixer upper is not for me. I can do: seasonal oil changes; replace a belt; spark plug; or shear pins. I will not be tearing a machine down or repairing bearings. I drop that stuff off to a local shop.
Late 50s male.
Lets see how tight or widespread the advice is.


----------



## Big Ed

Caper63 said:


> OK. Lets do a test case. No peaking at my other posts as to what I own:
> 
> I need a snowblower:
> 
> 
> I live on the East Coast of Canada
> 150' above sea level
> Avg annual snowfall 250 cm (100"). Seasonal variances can be +/- 100 cm
> Snow can be dry and light, but we get wet systems as well. Largest systems are usually 30-40 cm, but occasionally can exceed that and hit 60-70 cm. On those occasions everything is closed and I have a full day to clean and access to a service with a farm tractor blower for $25
> Cleaning asphalt driveway that has single entrance and doubles at the back. Will fit 6 or 7 cars if totally full. usually 2 or 3 cars in the driveway. Also clean a 25' x 3' walkway. I shovel by 300 sq foot deck when it gets too much snow. The deck is 5' up so getting a blower up is impractical.
> Budget is up to $2000 CDN max, but happy to spend less
> Want a good reliable blower. Inclined to a used unit that represents good value, but must be dependable (same as my view on cars)
> Half Handy. A fixer upper is not for me. I can do: seasonal oil changes; replace a belt; spark plug; or shear pins. I will not be tearing a machine down or repairing bearings. I drop that stuff off to a local shop.
> Late 50s male.
> Lets see how tight or widespread the advice is.


Color preference? 

Do you believe that a good percentage of people who go looking for a new car, the cup holder position is high in their priority list.


----------



## orangputeh

Caper63 said:


> OK. Lets do a test case. No peaking at my other posts as to what I own:
> 
> I need a snowblower:
> 
> 
> I live on the East Coast of Canada
> 150' above sea level
> Avg annual snowfall 250 cm (100"). Seasonal variances can be +/- 100 cm
> Snow can be dry and light, but we get wet systems as well. Largest systems are usually 30-40 cm, but occasionally can exceed that and hit 60-70 cm. On those occasions everything is closed and I have a full day to clean and access to a service with a farm tractor blower for $25
> Cleaning asphalt driveway that has single entrance and doubles at the back. Will fit 6 or 7 cars if totally full. usually 2 or 3 cars in the driveway. Also clean a 25' x 3' walkway. I shovel by 300 sq foot deck when it gets too much snow. The deck is 5' up so getting a blower up is impractical.
> Budget is up to $2000 CDN max, but happy to spend less
> Want a good reliable blower. Inclined to a used unit that represents good value, but must be dependable (same as my view on cars)
> Half Handy. A fixer upper is not for me. I can do: seasonal oil changes; replace a belt; spark plug; or shear pins. I will not be tearing a machine down or repairing bearings. I drop that stuff off to a local shop.
> Late 50s male.
> Lets see how tight or widespread the advice is.


Get a shovel.......you probably could use the exercise


----------



## aa335

orangputeh said:


> Get a shovel.......you probably could use the exercise


That defines the left end of the spread.


----------



## Caper63

aa335 said:


> That defines the left end of the spread.



And he is not wrong. BUT it is not likely the direction intended.


----------



## orangputeh

Hope I didnt hurt his feelings..........I shovel mine all the time so I can drink more beer.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Any thoughts on busting the original post and the comments posts into separate threads?

Just an idea, might save newbies some confusion.


----------



## Caper63

orangputeh said:


> Hope I didnt hurt his feelings..........I shovel mine all the time so I can drink more beer.


 Not at all. We are good.


----------



## dr bob

Good idea to split the thread. OP or moderator can move significant "Comments and Contributions" content to the sticky thread.

Add to the list?...:

A sometimes critical factor in a purchase decision is often "What's available local to the buyer?". Not a whole lot of benefit to breaking down all the finer decision points on an array of blowers in a class, when the local dealer is already sold out of five of the six choices on the list, or only carries one or two of them. Buyers should share the supply-side limitations they might have.

On a similar note, decisions are swayed by the buyer's tolerance for repair and service demands, and the locally-available parts and service support. If you have a local service place that stocks parts and supplies services for only a limited number of brands, and the buyer isn't yet comfortable with the hammer, crescent wrench and screwdriver, it kind of helps manage the options list a bit.

Is that local service place willing to work on one you buy someplace else? Small shop sells and services Brand A. You figure out that you can buy a very similar-looking Brand A blower for less at a nearby big box store, Maybe not identical though, just a few letter difference in the model numbers. When the one from the big box store foo's, can you get it serviced and back before June? Hint: the big box store has no service dept., only the guy with the impact gun zipping new machines together as fast as he can in over in the corner. Developing a relationship with that local place at purchase time can mean a whole lot at service time. Plus the machines he assembles are likely to have better assembly if he knows he's going to provide longer-term warranty and service support. Also: Peek into the service area and see what's in the que for repairs, and the aging on that que. Manage your expectations from that info.

That same local dealer will help you decide which brand/model is best for your local conditions. While buying the Rolls-Royce Platinum Gucci Phaeton model with the V16 and augers the width of the driveway might be tempting just to "be sure", it's a poor value in a place that only gets a foot of snow annually, and that comes in two-inch doses. The local guy stocks what he stocks for a reason; it's what people buy because it's what they need.

Ask Your Handy Neighbor. There's a certain amount of brand loyalty to factor in, but if you see Fred out there regularly with his machine and it's doing the job, that's a clue. 


All this stuff helps narrow the list some. Once you have that behind you, ask away here.


----------



## orangputeh

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Any thoughts on busting the original post and the comments posts into separate threads?
> 
> Just an idea, might save newbies some confusion.


agree and you dont have to bring all the non relevant comments. half the nonsense is from me.


----------



## orangputeh

dr bob said:


> Good idea to split the thread. OP or moderator can move significant "Comments and Contributions" content to the sticky thread.
> 
> Add to the list?...:
> 
> A sometimes critical factor in a purchase decision is often "What's available local to the buyer?". Not a whole lot of benefit to breaking down all the finer decision points on an array of blowers in a class, when the local dealer is already sold out of five of the six choices on the list, or only carries one or two of them. Buyers should share the supply-side limitations they might have.
> 
> On a similar note, decisions are swayed by the buyer's tolerance for repair and service demands, and the locally-available parts and service support. If you have a local service place that stocks parts and supplies services for only a limited number of brands, and the buyer isn't yet comfortable with the hammer, crescent wrench and screwdriver, it kind of helps manage the options list a bit.
> 
> Is that local service place willing to work on one you buy someplace else? Small shop sells and services Brand A. You figure out that you can buy a very similar-looking Brand A blower for less at a nearby big box store, Maybe not identical though, just a few letter difference in the model numbers. When the one from the big box store foo's, can you get it serviced and back before June? Hint: the big box store has no service dept., only the guy with the impact gun zipping new machines together as fast as he can in over in the corner. Developing a relationship with that local place at purchase time can mean a whole lot at service time. Plus the machines he assembles are likely to have better assembly if he knows he's going to provide longer-term warranty and service support. Also: Peek into the service area and see what's in the que for repairs, and the aging on that que. Manage your expectations from that info.
> 
> That same local dealer will help you decide which brand/model is best for your local conditions. While buying the Rolls-Royce Platinum Gucci Phaeton model with the V16 and augers the width of the driveway might be tempting just to "be sure", it's a poor value in a place that only gets a foot of snow annually, and that comes in two-inch doses. The local guy stocks what he stocks for a reason; it's what people buy because it's what they need.
> 
> Ask Your Handy Neighbor. There's a certain amount of brand loyalty to factor in, but if you see Fred out there regularly with his machine and it's doing the job, that's a clue.
> 
> 
> All this stuff helps narrow the list some. Once you have that behind you, ask away here.


good points


----------



## phendric

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Any thoughts on busting the original post and the comments posts into separate threads?


I'd be in favor of doing that. I'd made a mental note to ask the same thing, but you beat me to the post.



dr bob said:


> Add to the list?...:


Good points; I updated the original post to reflect your ideas.


----------



## chrisbloom

phendric said:


> 1. Moving snow: Paul Sikkema, who's a member on these forums (@Toolboxhero), maintains a website and YouTube channel where he talks all things snow blowers. He also maintains a list of the best snow blowers that's generally broken out by size of snowblower and amount of yearly snowfall. That list was really helpful to me when I was trying to educate myself.


FWIW this guy's explanation for why Honda snowblowers are left off the list is pretty lame and his general recommendations for snowblowers favor cheap, big box store machines that are certainly capable of moving snow, but are of lesser quality and some may not even be repairable, depending on the problem.

I do think it is worth reading the article if you are looking for a machine, but the guy comes off as pushing his "cheap but good" agenda.

Then again, I am pushing a "not cheap, but Japanese" agenda.


----------



## orangputeh

Not sure if this has been addressed in top post but I recommend a "Value for your budget" category.

There must be some value for your money in the $500-1000 range ( is that even possible? not sure )
Value for your money in the $1000-2000 range.
Value for your money in the over $2k range.

some machines are just gimmicks like the 3 stages ( my opinion only )

Many new members are time constrained like most people now or not very mechanical so this category may really help. 

also a NEW vs USED cat. many of us older dinosaurs prefer the older stuff when things were built better ( again , my opinion ). In my hobby I speak in person to dealers, small engine techs, business owners, and all kinds of other professionals and that seems to be the general consensus.

You can get an older used good quality snowblower for pennies on the dollar and it may only need a service and TLC and it can outlive you.
Mine are in my will and they can NEVER to sold.


----------



## phendric

chrisbloom said:


> I do think it is worth reading the article if you are looking for a machine, but the guy comes off as pushing his "cheap but good" agenda.


Yes to the first half. And sure to the second; we all bring bias to our opinions.



orangputeh said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed in top post but I recommend a "Value for your budget" category.





orangputeh said:


> Also a NEW vs USED cat.


I don't think this thread - which is about how to ask questions in a way that are most likely to promote helpful responses - is the best place for these. If someone wants to create a thread with them, I'm happy to link it as an educational resource.


----------



## phendric

orangputeh said:


> There must be some value for your money in the $500-1000 range ( is that even possible? not sure )


Paul thinks there is. In his "Cheap But Good. 24-26 Inch" section, he lists the Ariens Classic 24, the Troy-Bilt 2460, and the Troy-Bilt 2410, all of which are under $1000...


----------



## dr bob

[soapbox mode]

Let's face it, the embedded audience here tends to be made up of 'Grumpy Ol Trolls', and armchair experts such as myself, as well as seasoned and grizzled veterans of the legendary snow wars of aught-seventy-seven. How we made it through those times is still the stuff of glorious history... Folks who stumble into our trenches probably don't fit in any one of those predominant member classes. They come for some experience-based guidance on what to look for, based on the snow they think they remember they had to clear last winter.

Our first winter here in central Oregon, we got a snow dump at Thanksgiving that was unexpected and unusual. A neighbor had previously offered that snow wasn't an issue, because he had a "community" machine that all of us retirees could use. It was a well-worn plug-in Toro single-stage snow flinger, and it choked miserably on six inches of heavy early-season snow the first day of that five-day fall dump we received. My purchase decision was based on that first unusual WTH experience with the wet snow and that well-worn electric flinger. For well over 90% of the snow we've received since that first episode, that little electric flinger, after some new rubber paddles and some better extension-cord management, would be a great solution for most of the driveways here. Stores easily hanging up on wall hooks, parts (rubber paddles) are readily available, no fuel or oil or related support issues to worry about. And very cheap to replace.

I'm not sure I've seen more than one or two recommendations for a single-stage electric as a primary snow mover here. Yet, for the typical snowfall many see, and for what usually fall around here, the inconvenience of the cord is more than offset by the convenience of cheap, low maintenance cost, easy-storage ownership. It's more of a power-shovel, but it can save a lot of work.

But... We've had just a very few snow dumps here in seasons since that would overwhelm the little electric flinger. Plus, I, um, expanded the driveway a lot when I added a dew-luxe workshop to the original design. There's now room to turn the cars around, or park a tour bus. Between the non-typical dumps and the enlarged area to clear, the little flinger would have a tough time. The neighbor who offered the community flinger has a wide U shaped drive, but in the winter he was just clearing a single narrow path to one door. The rest of the driveway was a holding zone, a place to store the snow really. Since we'd all started out with the community spirit and all, I figured I'd share ten or fifteen minutes with my new gas-powered machine to clear his whole driveway for him whenever it snowed more than the flinger would handle easily. But realistically, the flinger did what he needed it to do, clearing a path to his door and garage so he could get in and out in the winter. More snow for him just meant more sessions with the flinger.

Conclusion: Visitors might need to be aware of the whole spectrum of available snow-moving options. Our family here is entrenched in type loyalty. What I decide is best for me is obviously what's best for everybody else, right? Meanwhile, the actual needs of folks who visit will often fall outside what the grizzled vets here have decided is best for them. The under-$1k big-box machines might easily be the best option for someone who only uses it half a dozen times a year. The cheap electrics work great for a single-width driveway and walkways, in fresh snow that isn't left to accumulate past six inches. There are folks who, believe it or not, don't have the time or skills or desire to learn how to to maintain or restore a recovered workhorse. Instead, they have other costs and drains on their time and resources, and for them the "investment" in a snow moving tool is relatively myopic. They want something they can afford today, will do the basic snow moving job, last a few years with little or no maintenance, and will be easy to replace then. No need to spend a lot on a fancy machine that will be out at the curb the first time it won't start.

[/soapbox mode]


----------



## phendric

dr bob said:


> Our family here is entrenched in type loyalty. What I decide is best for me is obviously what's best for everybody else, right?


Yuuuuup. Type and brand loyalty both. But where else can folks go to ask for advice?



dr bob said:


> ...the embedded audience here tends to be made up of 'Grumpy Ol Trolls'...


There should totally be a "Grumpy Ol Troll" trophy that folks can achieve...


----------



## aa335

chrisbloom said:


> FWIW this guy's explanation for why Honda snowblowers are left off the list is pretty lame and his general recommendations for snowblowers favor cheap, big box store machines that are certainly capable of moving snow, but are of lesser quality and some may not even be repairable, depending on the problem.
> 
> I do think it is worth reading the article if you are looking for a machine, but the guy comes off as pushing his "cheap but good" agenda.
> 
> Then again, I am pushing a "not cheap, but Japanese" agenda.


He provides an information service that reaches the widest of audiences and products that are readily and easily available. I find the information that he gives is fairly useful for the average Joe, as well as the "Tim Allen" Rah rah Joe as well.

Of course, price is always the main concern when buying a snowblower for a lot of people. He is right that Honda is expensive for the power that you get. The part about plugging the chute and tracks are slow are also correct. However, these aren't reasons to put off the Honda snowblower off the list. Not everyone has problem with the chute plugging. Actual users of tracks don't all complain about the tracks being slow. It's just the nature of the beast and it isn't a detriment to everyone. It maybe to him, but not everyone.

So the only valid reason from his standpoint is price. The other points are more personal preference.

I don't mind that he doesn't pitch Honda 2 stage snowblower. People who are interested in Honda snowblower will do their homework and determine why an extra $1000 is worth it on a Honda snowblower. If he doesn't cover Honda 2 stage, it's not a loss to the consumers.

Some people might not know that Honda is not a "Japanese agenda". Current Honda snowblowers have more domestic content than some domestic brands, and they have been assembled here in the US for many years now.


----------



## orangputeh

dr bob said:


> [soapbox mode]
> 
> Let's face it, the embedded audience here tends to be made up of 'Grumpy Ol Trolls', and armchair experts such as myself, as well as seasoned and grizzled veterans of the legendary snow wars of aught-seventy-seven. How we made it through those times is still the stuff of glorious history... Folks who stumble into our trenches probably don't fit in any one of those predominant member classes. They come for some experience-based guidance on what to look for, based on the snow they think they remember they had to clear last winter.
> 
> Our first winter here in central Oregon, we got a snow dump at Thanksgiving that was unexpected and unusual. A neighbor had previously offered that snow wasn't an issue, because he had a "community" machine that all of us retirees could use. It was a well-worn plug-in Toro single-stage snow flinger, and it choked miserably on six inches of heavy early-season snow the first day of that five-day fall dump we received. My purchase decision was based on that first unusual WTH experience with the wet snow and that well-worn electric flinger. For well over 90% of the snow we've received since that first episode, that little electric flinger, after some new rubber paddles and some better extension-cord management, would be a great solution for most of the driveways here. Stores easily hanging up on wall hooks, parts (rubber paddles) are readily available, no fuel or oil or related support issues to worry about. And very cheap to replace.
> 
> I'm not sure I've seen more than one or two recommendations for a single-stage electric as a primary snow mover here. Yet, for the typical snowfall many see, and for what usually fall around here, the inconvenience of the cord is more than offset by the convenience of cheap, low maintenance cost, easy-storage ownership. It's more of a power-shovel, but it can save a lot of work.
> 
> But... We've had just a very few snow dumps here in seasons since that would overwhelm the little electric flinger. Plus, I, um, expanded the driveway a lot when I added a dew-luxe workshop to the original design. There's now room to turn the cars around, or park a tour bus. Between the non-typical dumps and the enlarged area to clear, the little flinger would have a tough time. The neighbor who offered the community flinger has a wide U shaped drive, but in the winter he was just clearing a single narrow path to one door. The rest of the driveway was a holding zone, a place to store the snow really. Since we'd all started out with the community spirit and all, I figured I'd share ten or fifteen minutes with my new gas-powered machine to clear his whole driveway for him whenever it snowed more than the flinger would handle easily. But realistically, the flinger did what he needed it to do, clearing a path to his door and garage so he could get in and out in the winter. More snow for him just meant more sessions with the flinger.
> 
> Conclusion: Visitors might need to be aware of the whole spectrum of available snow-moving options. Our family here is entrenched in type loyalty. What I decide is best for me is obviously what's best for everybody else, right? Meanwhile, the actual needs of folks who visit will often fall outside what the grizzled vets here have decided is best for them. The under-$1k big-box machines might easily be the best option for someone who only uses it half a dozen times a year. The cheap electrics work great for a single-width driveway and walkways, in fresh snow that isn't left to accumulate past six inches. There are folks who, believe it or not, don't have the time or skills or desire to learn how to to maintain or restore a recovered workhorse. Instead, they have other costs and drains on their time and resources, and for them the "investment" in a snow moving tool is relatively myopic. They want something they can afford today, will do the basic snow moving job, last a few years with little or no maintenance, and will be easy to replace then. No need to spend a lot on a fancy machine that will be out at the curb the first time it won't start.
> 
> [/soapbox mode]


" now go get your shine box!"


----------



## orangputeh

phendric said:


> Yuuuuup. Type and brand loyalty both. But where else can folks go to ask for advice?
> 
> 
> 
> There should totally be a "Grumpy Ol Troll" trophy that folks can achieve...


there can be only one G.O. (A). T.


----------



## phendric

orangputeh said:


> there can be only one G.O. (A). T.


Grumpy Ol' Asenine Troll ???


----------



## dr bob

I should probably go edit that original statement to indicate the singular, the one and only Grumpy Ol Troll. Then the rest of us.


----------



## 2AriensGuy

I am wondering if maybe a thread dedicated to Predator engine repower would help clean up some of the clutter as well ? Just asking the question. I ask this because many people, like myself, have had a snowblower long enough for the stock engine to fail, for whatever reason. Thanks for your input.


----------



## orangputeh

2AriensGuy said:


> I am wondering if maybe a thread dedicated to Predator engine repower would help clean up some of the clutter as well ? Just asking the question. I ask this because many people, like myself, have had a snowblower long enough for the stock engine to fail, for whatever reason. Thanks for your input.


there is a sub forum on that buddy


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

2AriensGuy said:


> I am wondering if maybe a thread dedicated to Predator engine repower...





orangputeh said:


> there is a sub forum on that...


Here: 









Re-Powering


For those who are looking to Re-Power their machine, or those looking for information therein.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

